# Getting a new puppy



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm so excited! I've been working with a breeder for a little while and have decided to purchase our new male pup from her. She's been great at answering all of my questions and working with me. The sire and dam will be bred next weekend. My trainer has also been so helpful in helping me choose a breeder and will be going with me to the kennel to see the sire and dam up close and personal.

Here's a link to the sire and his pedigree
Urban vom Feuermelder pedigree information - German shepherd dog

Here's a link to the dam and her pedigree.
BH Atena Vom Ritterberg pedigree information - German shepherd dog


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

considering i know absolutely nothing on reading a pedigree i'm just going to say congrats on your new future addition and looking at the parents, he's gonna be a gorgeous boy!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How exciting! Congratulations


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Congrats! His parents are beautiful I bet it will be a hard wait.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Beautiful, how are their temperaments?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

Temperments are great according to the breeder. That's one reason I will be visiting them before I put down the deposit.


----------



## gsd_lover (Aug 22, 2010)

Love the west german lines, my girl has dogs from Arminius, Von Batu and Yasko Farbenspiel in her background. The parents you are considering appear to have a very good pedigree. I have found the west german lines to have a great temperament and the bigger boned structure with black & red look is a real plus. My experience has been that they have a good drive and are also great as family pets as well. 

Are they going to choose a pup for you?


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

The breeder has given me the option of her choosing or me. That's one reason I will be taking my trainer with me to both see the sire and dam the first time and then when we go back to help choose the right pup for us. My trainer raised, judged, and showed German Shepherds for 25 years. I will of course listen to both the breeder and my trainer as to which pup will be right for us.

I love the West German lines as well and have had my heart set on a black and red pup.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i don't know anything about pedigrees
but sire and dam are nice looking dogs.
i have a West German show dog. he's 
blk&red.


----------



## GSDOWNED (Mar 16, 2010)

After researching and lots of advice, I have decided not to get a puppy from this litter. My search continues.


----------

